# Cartier Tank Francaise Gents Bracelet Repair



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Evening Gents

A friend of mine has a nice Cartier Tank Francaise. A pin has snapped where the two halves of the bracelet join together (the adjustable bit). Two questions:

1. Can anyone guide me as to how the bracelet comes off the watch? I've done plenty of bracelet adjustments / strap changes etc., but I cannot see how this darn bracelet comes off. I mean, is it as simple as getting a tool in there to the springbars somehow and getting the thing off as usual, or is there a secret, Cartier way of doing this?

2. The springbar looks like it's about 15mm at the buckle. Do I need a special Cartier springbar for this, or will any old springbar do?

I have photos - and will get them up if necessary - but in the meantime, any help would be much appreciated.

If I can't do this myself, would any of you guys like a go at it - paid work, of course? Maybe I could talk him into a basic service, clean and lube as well.

Many thanks.


----------

